# sharon woods



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

does anyone fish sharon woods? I don't hear people talking about it so not sure if it's a good place to fish.


----------



## CHEFSKIP (Jul 25, 2006)

i was there sunday. Havent fished it in a long time but water seemed stained and a little high. Caught one Bass and my son caught one bluegill was there around three hours. didnt hear of much being caught. what else can i say?


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

.......nope, no fish in it at all......
(best bass lake in this part of the state hands down)


----------



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

riverKing said:


> .......nope, no fish in it at all......
> (best bass lake in this part of the state hands down)


point taken. 

I guess I need to give it a try.


----------



## skoalnut (Apr 30, 2008)

I've Never Fished Sharon Woods. You Should Give Winton Woods A Try. My Son And I Fish There All The Time.


----------



## odds 'n sods (Apr 9, 2008)

I am heading out to Sharon woods tonight after work for a while. Some sort of Bass Tournament my buddy got us into. We went out for about two hours last week and caught two LM (both around 1 - 1 1/2 lbs) and three Crappie between us. Hopefully we'll do better tonight. I will update you tomorrow.


----------



## odds 'n sods (Apr 9, 2008)

Well, we didn't do so well last night at Sharon woods. We caught three between us and all three right around 10". Couple of boats had some good fish but a few teams got skunked just like us. we'll hit it again next week.


----------



## billyberue (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm there this Sunday, how were you fishing it?


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Do you know what it took to win? On the bright side, this league format is more of a marathon than a sprint, you can still have a good finish in the remaining tournaments. Send me a PM and I'll fill you in on some sure fire patterns that have worked at Sharon for years.


----------



## odds 'n sods (Apr 9, 2008)

We were having almost all hits on White w/ blue spinners. I know a couple of the teams we talked to were mainly using spinners or flippin' creature/lizzards along the shore. I think the biggest fish was right at 3lbs and that same team won the overall with just under 5 lbs total. 
Bassin' - I'll PM you a little later today, Thanks.


----------



## RapalaJ-9 (May 12, 2008)

Bassnpro1 care to share some of those patterns with me. I'm not in the SW league. But would like to start fishing for bass there with my wife and son. Thanks for any help.
Robert


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

I fished Sharon Woods last year, it's kinda tricky there, you are to fish in certain area's if from shore. I usually have gone there during the week after work and would start from the bridge and work my way along the walking path, this was close to summer and if you remember last year was a hot and dry one. I hit some nice bass there, just casting parraell to the shore with some buzz baits and top water. If you rent a boat that is where I would go, but during the week, when the weather is nice, too many people there on the weekends. I am going to hit it here soon just to see. But I have had good days at Sharon Woods.


----------



## odds 'n sods (Apr 9, 2008)

The largemouths are definitely hitting at Sharon Woods! We caught 7 last night in the tourney and weighed in 4 of them. Largest for me was 14+ inches and just under 3 lbs. I can't be certain, but I believe the big one last night was right around 4 lbs and there was at least one team that we saw that checked in with 7 fish! We caught them on shallow fat cranks and white spinner baits right up on shore - not quite on the walking path, but close . Doesn't seem like there is a "spot" at Sharon Woods as teams were catching them all over the lake.

Does any one fish Miami Whitewater lake? Just wondering if it is a decent bass/crappie lake.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

odds 'n sods said:


> Does any one fish Miami Whitewater lake? Just wondering if it is a decent bass/crappie lake.


MW is a good lake for both. The last tournament I fished there we caught plenty of bass but had a hard time catching any that went 12" I think we caught 14 bass and only 5 of those measured. We also caught alot of crappie while bass fishing including some nice ones. Standard baits work well at MW(cranks, spinnerbaits, soft plastics, jigs) As always fish tight to cover and you should catch some fish.


----------



## RapalaJ-9 (May 12, 2008)

Any decent fish caught in tonights league weigh in?


----------



## odds 'n sods (Apr 9, 2008)

Pleanty of decent fish caught and weighed in!
The winning overall team weighed in the limit of 8 fish with a total weight in excess of 13 pounds. the biggest single fish was just shy of 5 pounds.
The fish are in every part of the lake, but all seem to be taken within a few feet of the shore. They are hitting creature baits, spinners, fat cranks to name a few. Several of the fish that we caught/saw (especially the smaller ones) had sores on their tails, presumably from spawning activities. 
They are definately starting to bite in a big way around the area. We caught a couple of nice ones 12 - 14 inches - at Miami WW on Monday night using spinners over by the golf course in about 5 feet of muddy water. 
If you visit any of these parks - Miami WW, Sharon, or Winton Woods you pretty much have to rent a boat to get any decent fishing done. If you have one, bring a trolling motor. These lakes aren't huge but it is still quite a work out to row around them and I would rather fish than row any day!


----------



## RapalaJ-9 (May 12, 2008)

Caught 4 nice bass and my son (4yrs old) must of caught 20 to 30 decent size bluegill. Great lake for kids. I also saw they stocked some channel cats today


----------

